# Too little hair :(



## Smile (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi, i guess not many girls have the same problem as i do.... i have very little hair naturally




they are too fine/thin and soft which gives me a lot of problem in styling. if you know any way can grow more healthy/stronger hair, please let me know. i have tried use diy hair mask and massage my scalp every one and then, but no help.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 20, 2010)

I think your best bet might be a haircut that works best for your hair type.

Consider the following:

-hair no longer than shoulder length

-layers

-use a gentle shampoo and a good rince out conditioner

-try to not use all styling products and leave in conditioners as they weigh hair down and make fine hair more noticeable.

-have hair dyed or at least highlighted - the chemicals will swell the hair shafts and make your hair appear less thin.

I have heard that Biotin can help but it takes a long time to see any results.

And try drinking a cup of nettle tea - it might help grow hair as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## Smile (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey Dragonfly, thanks for suggestions



i want to try to change hair style as well since i notice long hair weights it down. heard pregnancy control pill works well, but kind of afraid of any side effects &gt;&lt; didn't know nettle tea helps ~~ will certainly try it out

thanks


----------



## SnowBunny (Jul 20, 2010)

_hi hun, i have thin hair as well. i thought my hair would never grow as long as it did when i was little since it fell out but i have found out that HAIR GROWS unless you have an illness, it is GROWING. trust me. you have to build a regime and show tlc to your hair. i moisturize my hair everyday and wash it maybe once every 2 weeks. i used to cowash it every other day but it started my hair to shed so now i just cowash maybe once a week._

have you heard of megatek?? i got some and use it. my hair grew half an inch in 2 weeks. i thought my hair would never grow back!!! have you tried castor oil as well???

there is no primary cure but you can do things now to help your hair in the long run. trust me, your hair has to be healthy first to start growing. listen to it.

goodluck!!

- Bunny


----------



## Smile (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Snowbunny, i heard of castor oil yet can't find it anywhere



but never heard of megatek... yes, it is growing longer every year, i can only afford to cut it every 7 or 9 months bix it is growing so slow

moreover, the real problem is, it is too little!! and i am so afraid to perm it due the heat and stuff may damage my precious hair even more =(

do u know how to use castor oil? just massage throughly on the scale then raise off with shampoo?


----------



## SnowBunny (Jul 21, 2010)

_I dont understand the problem because you say it's 'too little' i thought you meant it was short. you're saying it's thin??? if so, castor oil should be able to help. There are many kinds of castor oil, just type in google. I bought some from ebay it's called jamaican castor oil. i like it but the only thing i don't like is how nappy it makes my hair since i'm black and my hair hasn't been permed for like a month!! it makes my hair instantly thicker, though._


----------



## LexiShine (Jul 21, 2010)

I have fine thin hair also and I was introduced to Moroccan Oil (Argan Oil). It makes my hair really strong, silky and soft. I love that stuff. I purchase it from Dvada. You don't need a lot. A little bit goes a long way.


----------

